
Report a Google Ad for “Image Knew Too Much” - artur_makly
http://imgur.com/a/3IgQ1
======
supermdguy
And then Google:s algorithms responds by sending you ads that are more subtle
and yet more convincing, things you don't even know about yourself...

------
gt2
Reminds me of when Target "knew" a girl was pregnant before she/her family
did.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/the-incredible-story-of-
how-t...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-incredible-story-of-how-target-
exposed-a-teen-girls-pregnancy-2012-2?international=true&r=US&IR=T)

------
Piskvorrr
Well, the usual explanation comes to mind:

"Itching? Rash? Buy our Universal Genital Fungus Remover And Floor Polish!"

That would be "knows too much", I guess.

------
artur_makly
found this on NYTimes home page. kind of funny but more disturbing.

